# Ford ranger



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got myself a nice little ford ranger that gets the job done for now since I cant afford a duramax yet.... But id like some advise on how to get a bit more power from it. Its already got a flowmaster exhaust and i know that adds a tiny bit of power. What are some fairly basic things I can do to get more power from my ranger?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Air flow is number one. K&N cold air intake, headers, exhaust... I sold my ranger a few years back and can't remember exactly what I'd done to it. Most trucks have silencers along the intake that can be removed and plugged for better airflow, too. What year is it? Take a picture of the engine bay and post it or PM it to me.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

twinkielk15 said:


> Air flow is number one. K&N cold air intake, headers, exhaust...


+1 Making them breathe easier is number one. Better air flow coming in AND out. Should help your fuel mileage as well. If you are running larger than stock tires a gear swap will do a ton of good.


----------

